# 1st Weekend Trip in 21-RS



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

We just returned from our 1st weekend experience in the 21-RS (Pleasant Acres NJ). Aside from the little bit of bounce







(until I tightened up on the weight distribution bars) the unit pulled very nicely. Some people say you sometimes look behind to still see if its there and that is true! 
The only thing I can complain about is a slight leak in the compartment area under the sofa. I have the weep holes drilled in the door but still a small amount of water seeped in. It was a torrential downpour so I guess I will have to check it from the inside with a hose on the outside.
All systems checked out great







(Refridgerator, heater, inside & outside stove, microwave, fans, windows, TV antenna, plumbing). We loved the experince, and again I appreciate all the input I received before this trip from all the helpful OUTBACK owners. 
Can anyone else using a Prodigy brake contoller for an RS-21 tell me what they use as a starting point. (I set it to 6.0 using the manual adjust then I added B1) it seemed to work fine (not being pushed) . I guess I just want to compare voltage readings from other users . My readings of voltage back to the brakes ranged from 0.6-1.9 . Does this seem right? 
The worst part was coming home and TRYING







to back up my driveway. I have a fairly steep incline and am also on a busy road so I don't have to tell you that this was NOT FUN







. Did eventually get it up the driveway but had to watch my transmission gauge, the fluid heats up pretty fast when you have to back up a hill







. Anyone have any hints for me the next time so I don't have to worry about overheating the trans fluid.
Well this note is getting tooooo long so I thank everyone again, from this newbie in New Jersey!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My TITAN tranny has never gotten too hot. How high did the needle climb? Past midway?


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

I was hoping to hear from you Jollymon. 
The needle did climb up to the H but if you sit for a few minutes it comes back down to halfway (Trans Cooler??). I must be taxing it too much in reverse going up the incline. It pulled the trailer great it did not even go halfway as we were doing normal stop and go driving.


----------



## denali_3 (Mar 18, 2004)

dgross3910,
Have you tried putting her in 4 Low ? Sometimes, like this weekend, we go camping on some neighbors property. Their driveway is an uphill gravel one about 180 feet long, that I have to back in. I put her in 4 Low and have no problems.


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input, I will give 4-Low a try next time. I have about 120 feet to back up.

Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Back in 180 feet!!!!





































Wow, do I feel inadequate now.


----------

